# Andy James  Metal Rhythm Guitar in 6 weeks



## dorfmeister (Dec 13, 2010)

*Andy James  Metal Rhythm Guitar in 6 weeks*

Andy James Learn Metal Rhythm Guitar in 6 Weeks: Week 1-6 (6 DVD set)


Anybody have this? How useful have you found it?

I think it might be a great way to get some new ideas for rhythm guitar.


----------



## dorfmeister (Jun 1, 2011)

Still thinking about buying this one. Anyone try it?


----------



## morbider (Jun 1, 2011)

I got the DVD set a while back. I think it's pretty good after watching through them, however I didn't play a long with a lot of it because I think he plays in 3 different tunings and with the guitar I had then with a floyd it would have been a pain.

I think there are riffs in Standard, Drop D and C# IIRC.

It's got some pretty good riffs to learn, I may just have to go over the DVD's again.


----------



## dorfmeister (Jun 1, 2011)

morbider said:


> I got the DVD set a while back. I think it's pretty good after watching through them, however I didn't play a long with a lot of it because I think he plays in 3 different tunings and with the guitar I had then with a floyd it would have been a pain.
> 
> I think there are riffs in Standard, Drop D and C# IIRC.
> 
> It's got some pretty good riffs to learn, I may just have to go over the DVD's again.



This is how they describe each DVD. Looks like only DVD one is standard tuning....I'd prefer it all be in standard tuning I guess.

"Week one includes: Standard Tuning: drop picking and palm muting, triplets and left hand muting, alternate picking, chord variations, practice routines, getting a metal tone, four metal jam tracks.

Week two includes: Drop D Tuning: Pedal tone riffs, chord progressions and phrasing, alternate picking, palm muting, the phrygian dominant scale, technique performances, three metal jam tracks.

Week three includes: Drop C# Tuning: Arpeggiated riffs, odd rhythms over a 4/4 beat, alternate picking, palm muting, technique performances, two metal jam tracks.

Week four includes: E flat Tuning: Complete song breakdown with technique lessons focusing on triplets, pedal tones, down picking and palm muting, metal guitar jam track.

Week five includes: Drop C# Tuning: Complete song breakdown with technique including arpeggiated riffs, triplets, pedal tones, down picking, plus a metal guitar jam track.

Week six includes Drop C Tuning: Complete song breakdown using alternate picking, palm muting, odd rhythms, phrygian dominant scale, plus a metal guitar jam track."


----------



## kayhen (Jun 7, 2011)

Rock guitar in 6 weeks is a better one in my opinion, all of Danny Gill dvd's are really cool


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the tunings short of either standard or drop D, anything other than that is just steps down. It won't sound exactly like what he's playing, but you're still learning the same thing nonetheless.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jun 7, 2011)

Pitch-shift the DVD!

Not only are you in tune, but you get taught by SATAN! 

EDIT: If you tune your 7-string to standard B or drop A, you're already in standard E....


----------

